# JSF folder chooser



## internet (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer JSF Komponente oder einer Möglichkeit einen Ordner auf meinem PC zu selektieren.
Danach wird dann dieser Pfad als String gespeichert.

Leider sehe ich keine Möglichkeit einen Ordner zu selektieren.
Bei Primefaces gibt es z.B. p:uploadFile:
Sowas suche ich - jedoch eben um einen Ordner zu selektieren.

Also im Prinzip sowas hier:
How to Use File Choosers (The Javaâ„¢ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Doch wie kann ich JSF und Swing kombinieren?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------

